# girling 60 caliper upgrade - upgrade master cylinder too?



## jstn (Jun 18, 2008)

i'm undertaking a girling 60 caliper/rotor upgrade on my mk3 jetta TDI and i'm contemplating whether or not to upgrade to the 25mm master cylinder. 

has anyone done this swap and not upgraded their master cylinder? how was the pedal feel?

justin


----------



## jason92300 (Jan 28, 2004)

I didn't do the Girling 60's but did do the Wilwoods with the 22mm master at first. The pedal with that set up was ok but not perfect. Then I upgraded to the 25mm master and all I can say is "WOW" what a difference. However I have heard some that upgraded to the 25mm with g-60's and g-54's and the pedal was way to stiff. Tip: make sure you do your push rod math when installing the new master, chances are it will need adjusting when switching masters.:beer:


----------



## jstn (Jun 18, 2008)

jason92300 said:


> I didn't do the Girling 60's but did do the Wilwoods with the 22mm master at first. The pedal with that set up was ok but not perfect. Then I upgraded to the 25mm master and all I can say is "WOW" what a difference. However I have heard some that upgraded to the 25mm with g-60's and g-54's and the pedal was way to stiff. Tip: make sure you do your push rod math when installing the new master, chances are it will need adjusting when switching masters.:beer:


thanks for the tip! 

i ordered a new ATE 25mm master cylinder tonight (part #441611021A) from Autohaus AZ.

do you happen to know where i can get a rebuild kit for these calipers? i plan to have them blasted down, painted, and rebuilt before installation.

thanks again! 

justin


----------



## jason92300 (Jan 28, 2004)

> do you happen to know where i can get a rebuild kit for these calipers?


www.rockauto.com

Pretty sure they have it.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Autohausaz.com has the caliper seal kits for $13.88 per kit, each kit does one caliper. free shipping on orders over $50. 

Slide pin boot kits are $6.74 each. Each kit does (two slide pins) one caliper.


----------



## jstn (Jun 18, 2008)

germancarnut51 said:


> Autohausaz.com has the caliper seal kits for $13.88 per kit, each kit does one caliper. free shipping on orders over $50.
> 
> Slide pin boot kits are $6.74 each. Each kit does (two slide pins) one caliper.


i just ordered the seals but i'll grab the slide pin boot kits as well. thanks for the heads up. i guess a "rebuild" kit only means seals?


----------

